# Need A Good Smallie Lake



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Where is a good place I can take my canoe to catch some smallies in NE OHIO! 
Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Try the Cuyahoga, Vermillon, Grand/Rocky and Tuscawaras Rivers


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Berlin and Pymatuning are your best lakes, close by


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Roga! Thanks guys. I might head to RR and fish the mouth. Thanks Again


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

you will most likely end up catching largemouth with a slight chance of hooking into some decent smallies at the rocky mouth


----------

